

Ask HN: Anyone use Windows Server? - breck

I'm getting a virtual dedicated box to launch a new product on(currently I maintain 6 linux servers). For fun, I was thinking of trying Windows Server. The box will primarily be used for hosting webapps(php &#38; python, mysql db) and processing incoming email.<p>I have a few years of experience managing linux boxes and there's no particular problems that I have, but sometimes I wonder if I'm missing out on anything by not using Windows. For instance, I went through a stage where I was intent on using only Gnumeric and OpenOffice, then finally decided to give Office 2007 a shot and was angry at myself because it is so vastly superior.<p>Am I missing out by not giving Windows Server a shot?
======
oldgregg
Yes, you're missing out on a world of pain. I came from a windows server
background. Even though I consider myself a *nix novice, I would rather stab
myself in the ear with a pencil then go back to windows.

------
Shorel
Windows Server has been painless for me. We use MSSQL Server which is a good
database, much better than your MySQL.

We use PHP, ASP and ASP.NET in no particular order. I prefer PHP and use PHP.
It works flawlessly in IIS.

Also, the subversion server is very easy to manage (tortoiseSVN to create
repositories, etc).

However, for email, Linux is much better. Email hosting in Windows sucks. MS
wants you to buy Exchange.

This is my experience with a dedicated Windows box. Shared hosting in a
Windows machine is the world of pain other posts describe.

------
prakash
I know some people that run dns services so that they don't have to deal with
bind....

------
gaius
If your app involves a database, you might want to give LINQ a go.

